# La guía definitiva sobre cómo evitar que la ley del “Solo SÍ es SÍ” caiga sobre tí.



## Culozilla (26 Ago 2022)

Bueno, pues ya sabéis que se ha aprobado la Ley del “Solo SÍ es SÍ”, concebida por parte de nuestras lesbianas ministras de Igualdad. Y muchos de vosotros, entre perplejidad e ira, afirmáis que ya no vais a relacionaros sexualmente con españolas.

Entiendo la confusión, pero no es cierto que exista un riesgo brutal de acabar en prisión. De hecho, os traigo una mini guía sobre cómo evadir los posibles problemas derivados de esta ley:

Lo primero que tenéis que tener en cuenta, como ya dije en otro post, antes de interactuar con una española es haceros esta pregunta:

*¿Le daría vergüenza reconocer delante de sus amigas que ha follado conmigo?*

Si la respuesta es “SÍ” o “No lo sé”, no te acerques a esa mujer, pues corres un riesgo enorme de que, a pesar de que la relación fuera consentida, ella decida retirarte su consentimiento a posteriori. Luego acabarías en la cárcel.


Si la respuesta es “NO” o “Muy probablemente NO”. Entonces ve sin miedo. Pero toma precauciones.


En todo caso, no está de más hacer uso de algún truco para documentar que hubo complicidad y/o alguna estrategia para generarle cierta empatía hacia tu persona.

Mis propuestas son:

- Después de follar, hazle algún gesto cariñoso o ten una conversación divertida haciendo uso del humor. Eso generará en tu potencial denunciante “cierta penita” por ti al considerarte algo así como “era majo”. Nunca pierdas la oportunidad de ser manipulador, especialmente cuando tu vida y tu libertad dependan de ello.

- Después de follar, mándale al Whatsapp (hay que pedirle el telf para darle la sensación de que estás interesado) un mensajito con un corazón para que ella te lo devuelva. Eso queda grabado, tanto el mensaje que te ha enviado como el día y la hora en el que te lo envió. Recuerda, las pequeñas cosas pueden ser importantes.

- La mañana siguiente, proponle quedar para hacer algo. Seguramente ella te dirá que no, porque solo quería un polvo ocasional y no tiene ningún interés en ti, porque seguramente te considera vulgar y para nada digno de su belleza y empoderamiento. Así que puedes estar seguro de que te va a decir que no. Pero lo importante es que exista interacción normal después de la noche de actos. Que se refleje que ella está emocionalmente bien, que quede claro que no es el comportamiento de una mujer violada.

- Pídele su instagram para agregarla pasado un rato del folleteo. Salvo que te ella te lo diera, es imposible/muy difícil que tú lo encontrases. Más tarde, haz una captura de pantalla de la hora en que ella te aceptó.


Naturalmente, si eres un Chad, esto no va para ti. Tú y yo sabemos perfectamente que a ti no te van a denunciar. Vas a poder seguir haciendo tu vida como hasta ahora. Eres inmune.

En fin, se os ocurren más cosas?


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (26 Ago 2022)

Burundanga u otra sumisión química. Saco plástico recio, mataleón... también son válidos. Eso sí: que no te vea la cara.

Todo lo demás es deporte de riesgo basado en el concepto volátil que una mente cauterizada en el feminismo y empoderamiento pueda crear.


----------



## Culozilla (26 Ago 2022)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> Burundanga u otra sumisión química. Saco plástico recio, mataleón... también son válidos. Eso sí: que no te vea la cara.
> 
> Todo lo demás es deporte de riesgo basado en el concepto volátil que una mente cauterizada en el feminismo y empoderamiento pueda crear.



Hombre, lo veo difícil ligar con una de estas puesta.


----------



## Brigit (26 Ago 2022)

Acostaros con hombres. En ese caso no importa que digan no.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Ago 2022)

Carrus Magníficus dijo:


> Burundanga u otra sumisión química. Saco plástico recio, mataleón... también son válidos. Eso sí: que no te vea la cara.
> 
> Todo lo demás es deporte de riesgo basado en el concepto volátil que una mente cauterizada en el feminismo y empoderamiento pueda crear.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (26 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> mándale al Whatsapp (hay que pedirle el telf para darle la sensación de que estás interesado) un mensajito con un corazón para que ella te lo devuelva



Entonces se considerará que estáis en una relación y por tanto se te aplica la viogen.


----------



## Inyusto (26 Ago 2022)

Mejor consejo: no andéis con mujeres. Fin del hilo.


----------



## Culozilla (26 Ago 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Entonces se considerará que estáis en una relación y por tanto se te aplica la viogen.



Es un buen punto, pero muy pillado por los pelos.

Mi consejo funcionará en 9 de cada 10 casos. El riesgo 0 no existe.


----------



## Culozilla (26 Ago 2022)

Inyusto dijo:


> Mejor consejo: no andéis con mujeres. Fin del hilo.



¿Intentando barrer para casa, pillín?


----------



## ahondador (26 Ago 2022)

Decir cuando vengan a detenerte que te sientes mujer y que quieres que conste en el acta de detencion


----------



## Pili33 (26 Ago 2022)

Mejor aún: pedir factura de servicios sexuales prestados. La que se niegue, te denunciará sí o sí.


----------



## birdland (26 Ago 2022)

100€


----------



## plimapower (26 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Decir cuando vengan a detenerte que te sientes mujer y que quieres que conste en el acta de detencion



Esa es la mejor opción.
Y hablo como mujer que soy, que esta ley me parece denigrante, absurda y de un carácter que entiendo perfectamente que los hombres ya pasen de estar con mujeres.


----------



## ahondador (26 Ago 2022)

plimapower dijo:


> Esa es la mejor opción.
> Y hablo como mujer que soy, que esta ley me parece denigrante, absurda y de un carácter que entiendo perfectamente que los hombres ya pasen de estar con mujeres.




Con estas circunstancias un hombre sólo puede ser MISÓGINO


----------



## Alabama Anon (26 Ago 2022)

pagando?


----------



## El Exterminador (26 Ago 2022)

Ni que sepa cómo te llamas realmente ni dónde vives


----------



## elmegaduque (26 Ago 2022)

Realizar el acto en locales liberales exclusivamente.

Con testigos


----------



## Lefri (26 Ago 2022)

Sustituir a las mujeres por muñecas hínchables.


----------



## terro6666 (26 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya sabéis que se ha aprobado la Ley del “Solo SÍ es SÍ”, concebida por parte de nuestras lesbianas ministras de Igualdad. Y muchos de vosotros, entre perplejidad e ira, afirmáis que ya no vais a relacionaros sexualmente con españolas.
> 
> Entiendo la confusión, pero no es cierto que exista un riesgo brutal de acabar en prisión. De hecho, os traigo una mini guía sobre cómo evadir los posibles problemas derivados de esta ley:
> 
> ...



La mejor forma es decir que tú tampoco diste tu consentimiento y que habías bebido.


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Ago 2022)

Hacerte mujer trans lesbiana.


----------



## ENRABATOR (26 Ago 2022)

Aqui hay una conversacion con jurista, pero no lo veo muy practico lo de tener que grabar. En cualquier caso, esta ley deja a los hombres vendidos frente a chantajes y locas


----------



## BogadeAriete (26 Ago 2022)

Te lo resumo, desde el 1 de septiembre si follas tienes 50 % de posibilidades de pringar. 50 % de que te denuncie, 50% que no. 
No hay ninguna guía que te libre. Todo el aparato policial judicial va a servir a las amas Charo comunistas. 
Lo mejor es no acercarse a ninguna. 
Ya verás como suben hasta la estratosfera las cuentas de onlyfans.


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Ago 2022)

Lo único que le falta a Hispanistan es poner una ley de lapidación contra el hombre.
Pero yo me pregunto, esa ley tiene recorrido? Una tipa así por la cara sin pruebas ni nada y siendo mentira te puede acusar y salir ella ganando? Pero esto que es? 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## GonX (26 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya sabéis que se ha aprobado la Ley del “Solo SÍ es SÍ”, concebida por parte de nuestras lesbianas ministras de Igualdad. Y muchos de vosotros, entre perplejidad e ira, afirmáis que ya no vais a relacionaros sexualmente con españolas.
> 
> Entiendo la confusión, pero no es cierto que exista un riesgo brutal de acabar en prisión. De hecho, os traigo una mini guía sobre cómo evadir los posibles problemas derivados de esta ley:
> 
> ...



Las 3 ultimas son super importantes y nada de cortarse siendo timidos, ir a fondo para lo que realmente necesitas: su consentimiento a posteriori.

0-Antes de quedar para follar mendarle un mensage sugerente a ver como responde ella.
1- Despues de follar, o de quedar, mendale un mensage o watsaup clarito con "si se ha quedado satisfecha con el sexo contigo". Hasta que no de una respuesta clarita, no dejes pasar el tema.
2-Ademas pedire una segunda cita, ya sea para sexo o para cualquier otra distracción, que quede claro que tu le das un trato cordial o amistoso.
3-Pedirle los perfiles de redes para saber cuales son sus movimientos previos y posteriores.


Si teneis esto claro y lo haceis sin malos rollos, aunque le tengais que decir si insiste en saber porque tanto interes, pues si le decis que es lo que haceis siempre para estar seguros de que ella quiere lo mismo y no os sobrepaais, y ellas lo entienden, entonces no teneis de que preocuparos. Almenos decartais una buena parte d elos posibles problemas.


----------



## Elmachacante (26 Ago 2022)

Os voy a dar el mejor consejo de vuestras vidas 


huir de españa


----------



## IVNP71 (26 Ago 2022)

En Kabul, Kanda-har, Mazar-e-sharif, Herat y Jalalabad se oyen las risas de lo que acontece en Hispanistan con los hombres.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Mr.Adler (26 Ago 2022)

El que folla pagando acaba ahorrando..... y libre!


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya sabéis que se ha aprobado la Ley del “Solo SÍ es SÍ”, concebida por parte de nuestras lesbianas ministras de Igualdad. Y muchos de vosotros, entre perplejidad e ira, afirmáis que ya no vais a relacionaros sexualmente con españolas.
> 
> Entiendo la confusión, pero no es cierto que exista un riesgo brutal de acabar en prisión. De hecho, os traigo una mini guía sobre cómo evadir los posibles problemas derivados de esta ley:
> 
> ...



Todo eso se puede considerar acoso post-violacion.
Es un delito añadir.

¿Qé parte no entendiste que el delito de follarte a una chati ya nunca caduca?
Que ella puede cambiar su opinión a posteriori SIEMPRE.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

plimapower dijo:


> Esa es la mejor opción.
> Y hablo como mujer que soy, que esta ley me parece denigrante, absurda y de un carácter que entiendo perfectamente que los hombres ya pasen de estar con mujeres.



No chata no.

Llevamos años PASANDO de vosotras.

Ahora es directamente GUERRA DEFENSIVA de vosotras.
Porque seamos realistas, el 99.99% de las mujeres os taráis contra alguien alguna vez en vuestra vida.
Y con l aopción de "destrucción total" que so han dado la usaréis TODAS.
Porque lo he visto en los divorcios, cóm al tía se grilal contra el padre de sus hijos "porque sí", porque él le ha arrebatado "su vida perfecta que tenía" (la amdre que als parió, taradas).

Además recuerda, ya desde hace 20 años SOLO APORTÁIS SEXO.
Porque el resto son problemas.
Lleváis 20 años siendo prostitutas y ni os habéis enterado.


----------



## arriondas (26 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> Todo eso se puede considerar acoso post-violacion.
> Es un delito añadir.
> 
> ¿Qé parte no entendiste que el delito de follarte a una chati ya nunca caduca?
> Que ella puede cambiar su opinión a posteriori SIEMPRE.



Al igual que el MeToo, incluso años después de habértela pinchado. Encima como se trata de algo muy difícil de verificar, porque básicamente es un "tu palabra contra la suya" de libro... Con esa ley se abre la veda, más de una loca del coño va a intentar sacar rédito.


----------



## t_chip (26 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya sabéis que se ha aprobado la Ley del “Solo SÍ es SÍ”, concebida por parte de nuestras lesbianas ministras de Igualdad. Y muchos de vosotros, entre perplejidad e ira, afirmáis que ya no vais a relacionaros sexualmente con españolas.
> 
> Entiendo la confusión, pero no es cierto que exista un riesgo brutal de acabar en prisión. De hecho, os traigo una mini guía sobre cómo evadir los posibles problemas derivados de esta ley:
> 
> ...



Putas, pajas, emigrar, no tocar una española ni con un palo.

Cualquiera de esas soluciones es mejor que toda esa retahíla de gilipolleces que propones, que además no sirven para nada.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Annunakis (26 Ago 2022)

Vas a seguir follando con señoritas de polígono o rotonda, y lo sabes.


----------



## M.Karl (26 Ago 2022)

Me parece muy bien la lista de consejos, pero lo que único que va a funcionar al ciento por ciento es el famoso dicho: "Quien folla pagando acaba ahorrando".


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Al igual que el MeToo, incluso años después de habértela pinchado. Encima como se trata de algo muy difícil de verificar, porque básicamente es un "tu palabra contra la suya" de libro... Con esa ley se abre la veda, más de una loca del coño va a intentar sacar rédito.



¿Más de una?
Ojalá.
TODAS en ALGÚN momento con ALGUIEN que se les cruce.

¿Recuerdas esa bronca que tuviste con una? (da lo mismo, todos hemos tenido una bronca brutal con alguna tarada)
Pues esa tarada, con esa ley en al mano se irá directa a denunciarte, PORQUE PUEDE.
Porque puede Y POR LA PROPAGANDA QUE LE ALIENTA A ELLO EN TV, REVISTAS, RADIO, INTERNET, VALLAS PUBLICITARIAS; BUS URBANO Y HASTA EL PUTO SUPERMERCADO (el puto Alcampo y el puto Carrefour tenía campañas de estas).

Luego se le bajará la neura, se arrepentirá, querrá retirarla, peor no podrá, porque el Estado TIENE que actuar de oficio.

Que están CHALADAS.
TODAS.


----------



## arriondas (26 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Más de una?
> Ojalá.
> TODAS en ALGÚN momento con ALGUIEN que se les cruce.
> 
> ...



Cuando ponen eso en bandeja, se va a echar mano de ello. Y lo que tú dices, si se arrepiente y quiere dar marcha atrás porque se da cuenta de que se ha pasado tres pueblos por la ida de pinza, da igual, ya actúan de oficio. Puede joderle la vida a alguien pero a base de bien.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Cuando ponen eso en bandeja, se va a echar mano de ello. Y lo que tú dices, si se arrepiente y quiere dar marcha atrás porque se da cuenta de que se ha pasado tres pueblos por la ida de pinza, da igual, ya actúan de oficio. Puede joderle la vida a alguien pero a base de bien.



ESE es el problema.

No otro.

Y repito, TODOS hemos tenido MÍNIMO una loca así y una interacción así, de las de histeria, y de las de encabronarse ella y que te quiera hacer daño.

Pues ahora harán eso "esss que me ha violadoooo".

Y la maquinaría aplastará hombres.


----------



## arriondas (26 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ESE es el problema.
> 
> No otro.
> 
> ...



Y cuidado, que esto puede afectar incluso a los puteros. Ellas también pueden plantar una denuncia por agresión, desde hace cuatro años la pueden poner por violencia de género. Mucho ojo con ir de putas, que son unas espabiladas de cuidado.


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ago 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y cuidado, que esto puede afectar incluso a los puteros. Ellas también pueden plantar una denuncia por agresión, desde hace cuatro años la pueden poner por violencia de género. Mucho ojo con ir de putas, que son unas espabiladas de cuidado.



¿Qué puedes esperar de un puta? (puta = desleal, sin lealtades)
Putadas (traiciones)

Con las nuevas costumbres, las han convertido en prostitutas (sólo aportan sexo).
Así que, ¿qué puedes esperar de las prostitutas sin tarifa?
PUTADAS.

De las putas no lo tengo claro, ya que nunca usé a esas señoritas.
No tengo nada contra sus usuarios, pero no es para mí (no me satisface).
Lo digo para que no salten als misñándrias a decirle "putero, putero, putero".
No hijas, TAMPOCO soy putero.
Jodeos, amargadas.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya sabéis que se ha aprobado la Ley del “Solo SÍ es SÍ”, concebida por parte de nuestras lesbianas ministras de Igualdad. Y muchos de vosotros, entre perplejidad e ira, afirmáis que ya no vais a relacionaros sexualmente con españolas.
> 
> Entiendo la confusión, pero no es cierto que exista un riesgo brutal de acabar en prisión. De hecho, os traigo una mini guía sobre cómo evadir los posibles problemas derivados de esta ley:
> 
> ...



Vaya puta mierda de consejos. Parecen escritos por una de las perpetradoras de esta ley.

Lo que dices se resume en "chupale mucho los pies, se un caballero más que nunca, y así con suerte y un par de fotos puede que no te denuncie".



Los consejos se dan por hecho que son acciones con las que no vas a perder la dignidad por el camino. En caso contrario, vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

M.Karl dijo:


> Me parece muy bien la lista de consejos, pero lo que único que va a funcionar al ciento por ciento es el famoso dicho: "Quien folla pagando acaba ahorrando".



O eso o el emparejamiento estable, confiando en que no te denuncie (que tratándola bien como dice el OP no va a pasar). Eso sí, del divorcio olvídate.


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Ago 2022)

O ir al registro a cambiarse el sexo sin más. lo van a permitir sin análisis psicológicos.

Si mañana os acostais con una y os denuncia es como si una mujer denunciará a otra.


----------



## ueee3 (26 Ago 2022)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> O ir al registro a cambiarse el sexo sin más. lo van a permitir sin análisis psicológicos.
> 
> Si mañana os acostais con una y os denuncia es como si una mujer denunciará a otra.



Exacto, eso es en lo que estaba pensando.

Aunque si dejan cambiarse sin más, luego te llamarán para revisiones ginecológicas y mierdas así?


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Exacto, eso es en lo que estaba pensando.
> 
> Aunque si dejan cambiarse sin más, luego te llamarán para revisiones ginecológicas y mierdas así?



No porque el género no lo definen nuestros atributos sexuales.

Es lo que ellos mismos dicen. Encima al ir a pedir ese cambio de sexo el funcionario no te puede ni torcer el gesto puesto que sería algo transfobo.

En la vida, como en el judo, hay que tumbar al rival ayudándote de su propio ataque.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (26 Ago 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Acostaros con hombres. En ese caso no importa que digan no.



Anda esta. Luego dicen que se sienten mujeres y ya la hemos liado.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (26 Ago 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Lo único que le falta a Hispanistan es poner una ley de lapidación contra el hombre.
> Pero yo me pregunto, esa ley tiene recorrido? Una tipa así por la cara sin pruebas ni nada y siendo mentira te puede acusar y salir ella ganando? Pero esto que es?
> Pozdrawiam.



Creo que eres polaco o polaca, que tanto da, pero para entender esta ley hay que saber lo que pasa en España.

Lo importante de esta ley no es solo lo que tiene de absoluto delirio feminista sino algo mucho más importante para un poder político que aspira a ser totalitario. Es decir no solo gobernar a los españoles sino también controlar como piensan o actúan.

Lo realmente útil de esta ley, para el poder político, para el feminismo oficial, es que es completamente ARBITRARIA. Es decir les otorga el poder de meter en la cárcel a quien ellos quieran cuando quieran.

Todo en España va en la misma dirección, criminalizar lo que ellos llaman machismo, sea falso o verdadero ¿Pero que es el machismo para esta gente? Pues cualquier cosa que se oponga al feminismo, lo han dicho múltiples veces. Es decir cualquiera que NO PIENSE COMO TENGA QUE PENSAR. A eso le suma la ley de "desmemoria" histórica donde todo aquel que contravenga la versión de la historia del gobierno puede ir a la cárcel y como podrá entender, todo encaja perfectamente.

Para comprender perfectamente esta ley tenemos que viajar en el tiempo unos cuantos años. Un suceso en veraniego entre otros muchos, una supuesta víctima es "violada y abusada" por una panda de desaprensivos en la feria de Málaga. A la "victima" la encuentran llorosa y medio desnuda creo recordar, había sido forzada por unos perversos malagueños. El feminismo salta en bloque, se relamen como hienas oliendo la carroña. Pero conforme progresa el asunto, aparecen dos hechos con los que no contaban. Primero los acusados ERAN GITANOS, segundo, habían grabado un video con la proeza donde la "victima" chupaba y participaba como una campeona. Y claro en ese momento la fruta no estaba aún madura, LA juez tiene que soltar a los tipos y enjuician a la acusadora por falsedad en la denuncia, la tipa se derrumba y lo confiesa todo, creo que no sale muy mal parada, pero da igual el mal ya estaba hecho.

¿Te imaginas el ridículo, el bochorno el absoluto descrédito de las "guardianas de la verdad" aka feministas? La humillación fue de tal calibre que se tiraron meses sin decir ni pío.

Un año después, quizás dos, vuelven al ataque. Y esta vez no se les iba a escapar la presa. Los San Fermines de Pamplona. Fiesta conocida por haberse transformado en una orgía etílica donde borrachos de medio mundo vienen a desbarrar y hacer el cafre. Año tras año, fotos de tipas en tetas, donde todos las soban, una "cosificación" constante de las mujeres donde ellas participan encantadas etc... etc....
Había que dar un escarmiento.

Y se obra el milagro 5 españolazos, es decir sevillanos, se van de farra como tantísimos otros a Pamplona. Hay que entender que en ciertas zonas del norte viven para intentar justificar su cobardía o racismo contra otros españoles, buscando la menor oportunidad para hacerlos valer. Para colmo en el grupo había un militar y un guardia civil. A más de una progre se le puso el clítoris como la pata de un perro envenenao.

Y hete aquí que se repite el suceso, muy parecido al de Málaga. Los tipos que se creían muy listos, como el OP, graban todo el evento pensando que eso les garantizaba la inmunidad en caso de problemas. Y lo demás es historia.

En esta ocasión guardaron dicho video bajo mil llaves. Solo lo vieron los jueces y algún periodista que tras verlo ninguno apreció violación. Oportunamente SE PIERDE EL AUDIO del mismo. NO se les podía escapar el asunto. ESTA VEZ NO. No iban a cometer los mismos errores. Comienzan una campaña como no se recuerda otra en España contra los tipos en todos los medios y TVs. En cualquier país del mundo el juicio hubiese sido anulado, pero en España NO.

Al final obtienen una condena por los pelos, pero solo de abuso sexual, ya que resulta IMPOSIBLE, probar una intimidación o mucho menos violencia que hasta LA VICTIMA NIEGA. Para entender el grado de manipulación y prevaricación del caso, le recomiendo leer algunos extractos del juez discordante que los declara inocentes.

El feminismo una vez más monta en cólera ¿Se les iban escapar vivos? ¿Con apenas uno o dos años de condena entre reducciones de pena y demás? No de coña.

Así que no solo comienzan una campaña contra el juez, CONTRA EL JUEZ, que los declara inocentes. EL MISMO ministro de justicia llega a insinuar que el tipo está loco o algo peor. Si no van más allá es porque el propio Consejo de los jueces le da un toque al gobierno y les advierte que por ahí no.

Por tanto, ahora viene lo mejor. Una vez recurrida la sentencia ante el supremo por la acusación, SE ARMA un tribunal A MEDIDA, de jueces "expertos en violencia de género". Es decir jueces, que SABÍAN los iban a condenar sí o sí. Y efectivamente no solo confirman la culpabilidad sino que con un desparpajo que sonroja y usando la nuevo concepto jurídico del derecho creativo, se inventan con dos señores cojones y ovarios que la "intimidación existió" y que esta fue ambiental. Es decir el juez se mete en la cabeza de la víctima y sabe mejor que ella lo que sintió o dejó de sentir. Da igual que no haya ninguna prueba OBJETIVA. El juez, por ciencia infusa, interpreta que existió "violencia ambiental" por el mero hecho de que eran 5 tipos y 1 tipa. No hay más. Sobre ese concepto, ese ÚNICO concepto descansa nada menos que una condena por VIOLACIÓN.

Ahora entenderás que esto que quieras que no, tuvo que dejar muy mal sabor de boca en ciertos sectores. SABEN lo que han hecho y saben que tarde o temprano alguien levantará la voz. Así que necesitaban ir más allá. Un refuerzo jurídico inapelable que no solamente asegure sentencias pasadas, sino futuras. Se trata de condenar sin apenas esfuerzo a quien ellos quieran condenar sin más. Tener que montar campañas de semejante calibre, forzar a los jueces a prevaricar y tantas otras cosas cuesta tiempo y esfuerzo eso no se puede volver a repetir.

A día de hoy en ambos casos Málaga y Pamplona, con la recién aprobada ley en la mano, los acusados serían indudablemente culpables. Ya que cualquier juez podría interpretar por sus santos cojones, que no hubo consentimiento expreso por parte de "la victima" si ella misma no admite otra cosa. Van a trullo porque el feminismo y el poder, osea el gobierno, así lo ha decidido y no hay más historias.

Como colofón y última pieza del rompecabezas de todo este asunto, portada del diario El Pais, hoja parroquial de toda la izquierda y buena parte de la derecha. "La ley del solo sí es sí ha sido aprobada" "La ministra contentísima y la _victima_ de Pamplona también"

Mira que han habido violaciones durante estos últimos años. Alguna brutales como el simio ese que le aplastó la cabeza a una cría con una piedra dejándola medio tonta y ciega. O las numerosísimas manadas de moros que se juntan para violar a la que pillen. Pero les da igual. La violación que de verdad importa ES LA DE LA MANADA. Porque repito, la gracia no está en condenar a un violador, sino en condenar A CUALQUIERA, que ellos QUIERAN condenar.

Ese es el resumen de todo este asunto.

Como polaco ¿Entiende ahora porque desde Bruselas no quieren que el gobierno introduzca jueces conservadores que puedan entorpecer un futuro gobierno de izquierdas? Es el feminismo, el aborto, el homosexualismo etc... etc...

Y no van a parar hasta que lo consigan, fíjese en España. Aquí hay un dicho muy conocido "cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas pelar, pon las tuyas a remojar". Siento el ladrillo pero es que el tema lo merece.

Así que ya sabe.


----------



## inteño (26 Ago 2022)

Entré esperando encontrar un manual para afiliarse a la PSOE.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (26 Ago 2022)

La solución:


----------



## Cosme Oriol (26 Ago 2022)

Lo mejor es tener un amplio círculo de follamigas y ya está lo de irse con desconocidas no solía acabar bien ya de antes del feminismo


----------



## Terminus (26 Ago 2022)

Va a ser bajarse tinder, follarse a algún zorron y directo al calabozo todo en uno. Putas hijas de puta las del ministerio de igualdad. Igualdad mi polla con peluca. Son leyes para someter al varón


----------



## Chortina de Humo (26 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya sabéis que se ha aprobado la Ley del “Solo SÍ es SÍ”, concebida por parte de nuestras lesbianas ministras de Igualdad. Y muchos de vosotros, entre perplejidad e ira, afirmáis que ya no vais a relacionaros sexualmente con españolas.
> 
> Entiendo la confusión, pero no es cierto que exista un riesgo brutal de acabar en prisión. De hecho, os traigo una mini guía sobre cómo evadir los posibles problemas derivados de esta ley:
> 
> ...



Que a un chad no le pasara??? En que realidad vives? Esos precisamente son por los que mas se cuelgan y sienta fatal un rechazo o indiferencia


----------



## César Borgia (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Tons of Fear (26 Ago 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Acostaros con hombres. En ese caso no importa que digan no.



Es buena idea decir que la mujer se identificó como hombre y por tanto como transgénero la ley no procede. También está la socorrida alternativa de declararte mujer en un tramite administrativo.


----------



## Focus in (26 Ago 2022)

Que dolor de cabeza, me hago un pajote en xvideos, alguna putilla de vez en cuando y al carrer, no vale la pena leerse un tutorial de 1000000000 paginas para que una harpia no te falsodenuncie, huid insensatos, huid de ellas.


----------



## DOM + (26 Ago 2022)

La unica guia es NO liarse con españolas.
Teneis guiris en todas las ciudades y mejores que las españolas.

De momento es lo que toca

O cambiaros de género. Total hoy en dia ya da igual sentirse hombre mujer o gato. Todo vale


----------



## rafasx (26 Ago 2022)

No creo que exista ningún método infalible, pero yo empezaría por huir de las redes de contactos, sería super selectivo y controlaría al máximo mis impulsos para tener siempre el control.

Mi pronóstico es que vamos a ver bastantes "desesperadas" poniendose en evidencia porque ellas también tienen necesidades.
Básicamente es una ley que obliga a las mujeres a tomar la iniciativa.


----------



## Shudra (26 Ago 2022)

No follando.


----------



## Pluc (26 Ago 2022)

Agenciarse una SIM con otro número de móvil (1 euro al mes)
pasion.com
50 1/2 hora 100 1 hora
Crema para hongos
Móvil con batería y espacio suficiente para grabarlo todo (no lo compartáis, no seáis melones, es para cubrirse las espaldas)
Ea, ya tenéis la guía. De nada.


----------



## Omegatron (27 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que sale a cuenta esconder el cuerpo. Total, vas a ir a la carcel


----------



## Diablo (27 Ago 2022)

Largandote de España o cambiarte de género.

No hay más.


----------



## Desencantado (27 Ago 2022)

Elmachacante dijo:


> Os voy a dar el mejor consejo de vuestras vidas
> 
> 
> huir de españa



Si váis a meter algo, que sea la maleta en un avión.


----------



## fanta de pescao (27 Ago 2022)

No sacar la polla ni para mear.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Ago 2022)

Las lesbianas , promotoras de todas estas leyes distópicas , le tienen pánico al pene.
Imaginan que es un puñal invasivo . En su cerebro de hombre , le resulta tan agresiva la idea de que un pene entre en su coño como a un hombre heterosexual que se la metan por el culo : algo inconcebible. 

Por lo tanto llevan sus miedos al conjunto de la sociedad intentando defenderse de lo que ellas creen que es el enemigo .

Esto es una guerra de clanes de hombres como toda la vida : 

Los hombres sin pene contra los hombres con pene y van ganado elles .


----------



## gpm (27 Ago 2022)

Buen hilo que se resume después de tener sexo escribir algo como ya he llegado , me lo he pasado muy bien o escribe cuando llegues


----------



## TedKord (27 Ago 2022)

Y registrarse como mujer en el registro civil no te hace inmune directamente?


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 Ago 2022)

Además es una cagada monumental. Si por tocarle el culo a una o violarla a pelito te van a meter la misma pena, van a subir los delitos graves. Como voy al talego igual, no paro en tocarte, te perforo los bujeros y encima salgo a los 15 años en vez de a los 20. 
Claro y sobre todo subvención a las aliades de asociaciones de víctimas, más chiringuitos y "economía circular" de las amigas de la Montero.


----------



## Invekt (27 Ago 2022)

*Agresión sexual *2. Tipo agravado (comúnmente denominado Violación): En caso de que existan las mismas condiciones, y además acceso carnal por vía vaginal, anal o bucal, o introducción de miembros corporales u otros objetos por vía vaginal o anal, se castigará con pena de prisión de *seis a doce años. Art. 179 CP.*

El *homicidio* doloso se encuentra tipificado en el artículo 138 CP: "El que matare a otro será castigado, como reo de homicidio, con la pena de prisión de *diez a quince años*". El dolo cuya concreción debe entenderse exigido para poder aplicar esta figura puede ser tanto directo como eventual.

asi que...


----------



## Guano For Life (27 Ago 2022)

Demasiado curre y preocupaciones para un polvo con una petarda random

50€ MANDAN


----------



## Adler Paulson (27 Ago 2022)

Es mejor grabar la conversación y ya


----------



## Descuernacabras (27 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Creo que eres polaco o polaca, que tanto da, pero para entender esta ley hay que saber lo que pasa en España.
> 
> Lo importante de esta ley no es solo lo que tiene de absoluto delirio feminista sino algo mucho más importante para un poder político que aspira a ser totalitario. Es decir no solo gobernar a los españoles sino también controlar como piensan o actúan.
> 
> ...



Para nada me ha resultado un ladrillo. Has expuesto perfectamente la situación dictatorial a la que nos abocan estos HDLGP. Da miedo el presente y futuro que nos espera a los hombres como sigamos permitiendo estos disparates jurídicos.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (27 Ago 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Demasiado curre y preocupaciones para un polvo con una petarda random
> 
> 50€ MANDAN



¿Random? Por lo que veo esto se aplica también al ámbito de la pareja, así que la gente debería ir empezando a replantearse eso del polvete sin preguntar despues de haberse tomado unos vinos con la churri.


----------



## roquerol (27 Ago 2022)

La solución es cambiarse el nombre a Mohamed. Eres inimputable.


----------



## PedroLuisHernandez1965 (27 Ago 2022)

No toqueis a las españolas paticortas bigotudas ni con un palo.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya sabéis que se ha aprobado la Ley del “Solo SÍ es SÍ”, concebida por parte de nuestras lesbianas ministras de Igualdad. Y muchos de vosotros, entre perplejidad e ira, afirmáis que ya no vais a relacionaros sexualmente con españolas.
> 
> Entiendo la confusión, pero no es cierto que exista un riesgo brutal de acabar en prisión. De hecho, os traigo una mini guía sobre cómo evadir los posibles problemas derivados de esta ley:
> 
> ...



Y no es mejor hacerte una manuela y luego jugar a la play?


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Ago 2022)

ya hay el precedente de que la mitad o más de denuncias por viogen son falsas para cobrar la paguita o por venganza o por tener la custodia, pues con las violaciones va a ser lo mismo, sobretodo chicas de clase baja que si denuncian les van a dar 600eur al mes sin hacer nada y pisito sosiá


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Ago 2022)

Adler Paulson dijo:


> Es mejor grabar la conversación y ya



no se va a admitir nada, si la mujer dice que se sintío violada 1 segundo ya estás jodido. puede decir que esta conversación es anterior a que la agredieras sexualmente, es que se les ha dado un poder de veracidad a las mujeres que es brutal. luego que no se extrañen si alguno se coge la justicia por su mano...pero a las feminazis no les importa podrán cuantificar 1 muerte por viogen más y seguir con el negociete de la lacra.


----------



## lucumo (27 Ago 2022)

Para fokar buscar una profesional, el flirteo ha muerto han roto la magia, lo mejor es ignorarlas completamente e ir a tus cosas.

Y para una relación seria va a estar muy chungo encontrar una buena mujer que no lleve tiempo en el carrusel.


----------



## lucumo (27 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Creo que eres polaco o polaca, que tanto da, pero para entender esta ley hay que saber lo que pasa en España.
> 
> Lo importante de esta ley no es solo lo que tiene de absoluto delirio feminista sino algo mucho más importante para un poder político que aspira a ser totalitario. Es decir no solo gobernar a los españoles sino también controlar como piensan o actúan.
> 
> ...



Totalmente, gracias por tu ladrillo


----------



## Culozilla (27 Ago 2022)

Bueno, las respuestas han sido divertidas. Pero en realidad, todos sabemos que incluso con esta ley de la bollera resentida de la MonterE, el riesgo a ser denunciado falsamente por violación es muy bajo. Porque las mujeres no son muy distintas a nosotros: tienen sus problemas y sus necesidades. 

Esto va a darle mayor facilidad de venganza a las antisociales, posiblemente a las infieles a las que han pillado y a las niñatas que se han follado a un futbolista. Pero ni de lejos nos va a tocar a nosotros. 

Hay hijas de puta, pero no tantísimas como decís.


----------



## ignominias (27 Ago 2022)

Todo eso no vale de nada si quieren ir a por ti. Recuerda muchas denuncias de acoso, violación, etc... han sido interpuestas después de años, especialmente a famosos. Te puedes follar a una tía y quedar muy bien con ella, pero eso no te garantiza que pasados unos meses ella "se dé cuenta" de que la forzaste, y que te aprovechaste de su situación de vulnerabilidad, ya que había bebido o algo por el estilo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (27 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Bueno, las respuestas han sido divertidas. Pero en realidad, todos sabemos que incluso con esta ley de la bollera resentida de la MonterE, el riesgo a ser denunciado falsamente por violación es muy bajo. Porque las mujeres no son muy distintas a nosotros: tienen sus problemas y sus necesidades.
> 
> Esto va a darle mayor facilidad de venganza a las antisociales, posiblemente a las infieles a las que han pillado y a las niñatas que se han follado a un futbolista. Pero ni de lejos nos va a tocar a nosotros.
> 
> Hay hijas de puta, pero no tantísimas como decís.



En realidad lo que sabemos es que al final los que violan son cuatro gatos, los que asesinan igual, los que roban unos pocos más, pero tampoco tantos etc... etc.... etc....
Y en cambio ahí tienes tus leyes contra los violadores, ladrones o asesinos.

Total igual deberíamos despenalizar la violación, para unas pocas que lo padecen y que además podrían evitarlo alejándose de ciertas zonas o guardando ciertas precauciones básicas. El riesgo en general es muy bajo.

Es curioso porque con todo lo que se ha despotricado por ejemplo contra "el crimen de honor", es decir cuando un marido mataba a su mujer si la pillaba en flagrante adulterio, NUNCA escuché a nadie decir, bueno no pasa nada, si al final las que ponen los cuernos son muy pocas y las que pillan en el acto aún menos. Total por una o dos muertas al año no nos vamos a preocupar o complicar la vida.

Con peña como tú, es muy obvio porqué lo tienen tan fácil las feministas. Seguro que no eres el único que en el fondo piensa que esto no va con él.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Stormtrooper (27 Ago 2022)

Yo solo veo una opción válida, cambiarte de sexo y no decírselo a nadie. Si algún día tienes ese problema sacas el comodín y punto. De mientras hacer vida normal "siendo mujer".


----------



## pasapiseroverde (27 Ago 2022)

El *Transcomodin *es la mejor opción. En cuanto se acepte la nueva locura de Ley Montero dan muchas ganas de hacer el tramité de paripé para tener múltiples ventajas en la vida y un escudo anti-locas de puta madre.


----------



## Culozilla (27 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> En realidad lo que sabemos es que al final los que violan son cuatro gatos, los que asesinan igual, los que roban unos pocos más, pero tampoco tantos etc... etc.... etc....
> Y en cambio ahí tienes tus leyes contra los violadores, ladrones o asesinos.
> 
> Total igual deberíamos despenalizar la violación, para unas pocas que lo padecen y que además podrían evitarlo alejándose de ciertas zonas o guardando ciertas precauciones básicas. El riesgo en general es muy bajo.
> ...



ciertamente, esto no va conmigo.


----------



## rejon (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## plimapower (29 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> No chata no.
> 
> Llevamos años PASANDO de vosotras.
> 
> ...



Pasarás tú, porque yo no he sentido que pasen de mi…

A mi no me metas en el carro, que soy de las pocas que os defiende… chato.

Pero vamos que con mentes como las tuyas yo ya ni me arrimo, asique tranquilo que a ti como mucho te denuncia la muñeca.


----------



## plimapower (29 Ago 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Putas, pajas, emigrar, no tocar una española ni con un palo.
> 
> Cualquiera de esas soluciones es mejor que toda esa retahíla de gilipolleces que propones, que además no sirven para nada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



El mayor problema precisamente va a estar en las de fuera porque con una denuncia de estas ya les dan nacionalidad… asique…


----------



## plimapower (29 Ago 2022)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Más de una?
> Ojalá.
> TODAS en ALGÚN momento con ALGUIEN que se les cruce.
> 
> ...



No se debe generalizar, porque entonces tampoco estaría bien decir que todos los tios soys unos cerdos.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## nate (29 Ago 2022)

Mi propuesta es más sencilla. Te la follas y luego la matas. Sin perro se acabó la rabia.

A eso nos llevan.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2022)




----------



## Escombridos (29 Ago 2022)

Puta conocida, billete 50 euros, sable limpio, no problemo.


----------



## capitan anchoa (29 Ago 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Acostaros con hombres. En ese caso no importa que digan no.



Esa es la clave y es lo que quieren, una castración psicológica en toda regla hacia el hombre. Es curioso que esa ley restrinja la publicidad de la prostitución hasta el extremo de que algunas Web especializadas en contactos se estén planteando seriamente si continuar ofreciendo ese servicio. Mientras tanto, eso no afecta a los anuncios de gays que se prostituyen. Creo que queda muy claro lo que pretenden.


----------



## LuisZarzal (29 Ago 2022)

El combo es aprovechar la ley trans, poner en el carnet que eres mujer.

GAME OVER


----------



## Barruno (31 Ago 2022)

El amego se las follará sin decir si o no, y ella no se atreverá a denunciarle o incluso, estandi en el culmen de la sumision, se sentirá de puta madre, no como contigo que solo te siente como un amigo-compañero.
Sigue remando.


----------

